# My Tinc is sick



## dant1210 (May 27, 2017)

To begin sorry for my bad English

My tinc is sick
they were three but two were dead 2month ago
and last one was healthy but yesterday when i found him
he was on ground.
I think something wrong because he prefer high place and always sit on same place.
he looks like he can't climb wall. he is very powerless now.
he look smaller than when he was healthy. i can see his spine(?)
i don't know how to upload picture here
https://www.instagram.com/gaegoolss/ <-- you can see my frogs picture first post Tinctorius Tumucumaque

please check my picture

I need some help.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

answer all these questions as best you can (cut and paste)

1. What species ? How long have you had the frog(s) and where did you acquire them ?

2. What are your Temperatures -Day and Night - Highs and lows ? Are the enclosure lights too hot ?

3. What is the Humidity like ? - Percentage or guesstimate. What type of Water are you using ? Describe your tank/enclosure and it's lid or top.

4. What kind of food are you providing, how much and are you dusting it ? What superfine powdered supplements are you using and are they fresh ?

5. Any other animals in the enclosure currently or recently ? Tankmates / other frogs ? 

6. Any type of behaviour you would consider 'odd' ?

7. Have you handled or touched the frogs recently ? Any cleansers, paint, perfumes, bug sprays ect near the tank ?

8. Can you take pictures of EVERYTHING ? The frogs, the enclosure ? Take numerous pics of everything - that will be of great h


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Replied to you on instagram


----------



## dant1210 (May 27, 2017)

Philsuma said:


> answer all these questions as best you can (cut and paste)
> 
> 1. What species ? How long have you had the frog(s) and where did you acquire them ?
> tinctorius tumucumaque.
> ...


i don't know how to upload photos in this page


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Nothing stands out.

Is there ventilation - some air movement?

Are there enough live plants and places to hide?

The light on top of the tank is not too hot?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

oh one thing you didn't answer

What prey insect are you feeding?


----------



## dant1210 (May 27, 2017)

Philsuma said:


> oh one thing you didn't answer
> 
> What prey insect are you feeding?


only fruit flies.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Tijl said:


> Replied to you on instagram


try to reply here. Instagram replies don't help future people here


----------



## dant1210 (May 27, 2017)

Tijl said:


> Replied to you on instagram


thank you.


----------



## dant1210 (May 27, 2017)

Philsuma said:


> try to reply here. Instagram replies don't help future people here


now i can see his very skinny legs.

Other frogs (ranitomeya, pumilio etc) are very healthy
but only this tincs are sick
they were three. two died before two months ago and last one is sick now
with same symptoms.

Tijl told me my substrate are too wet.
now i move him into plastic box and keep not too wet.


----------



## Budde (Mar 7, 2018)

Test it for parasites. If it does send the dead body to test it. I assume you are from Europe? Here in Europe the test are not that expensive.


----------

